# Microsoft exam Diagram?



## Kenzii (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi all,
Im studying for my 640 exam which i take on the 31st of jan... and was curious to what certification I will have after (previously it would of been the MCP I think)

about 6months ago when i was planning my training and seeing what courses i wanted to take i stumbled across a exam diagram tree - which showed all the routes needed for the Server Admin and the Enterprise Admin.

Stupidly I didnt bookmark the page and now cannot find it. Just curious if anyone else anything similar?

Trying to work out what exams are needed on the microsoft website is confusing as hell and this was very well worked out.

Hope all is well! and Thanks in advance


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello,

You can find the 'Road Map' here:
Microsoft ICT Curriculum Roadmap: Pathways to Success

It is on the right hand side and you can download it in PDF Format or XPS.

Regards,
George


----------



## Kenzii (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks exactly what I was after!


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

No problem


----------

